
Show HN: SteadyMouse, Anti-tremor filtering for your mouse - gottebp
https://www.steadymouse.com
======
gottebp
It's pretty much the LiftWare spoon concept for your mouse, except the whole
thing got started a lot earlier. The SteadyMouse 2 redesign has been my all-
consuming-project for the last two years. There are two opposing forces:
Cursor lag and tremor removal. The software finds a pretty great balance
between the two so that the mouse feels normal, but still keeps tremor motion
from getting through. It's a good feeling when folks with Parkinson's, MS,
etc. say they can use their computer again. --Ben

------
Vaskivo
That is a great product! Good job!

------
sotaan
impressive! I can't even imagine the amount of time & math implied

------
fiatjaf
Amazing.

